# Like to adopt bonded pij pair, same sex or mix



## BirdBriar (Jun 16, 2014)

We're bird people. Our family includes a parrot & budgie. We'd like to offer a home to a pair of pigeons or doves who would be indoor companions, not breeders. Our first choice would be a same sex pair, but we are willing to work with a male/female pair as well. We may in time build an outdoor aviary so they can safely be outside part of the time. We have over a decade of bird care experience, take excellent care of our birds, and work with an avian vet close to our home.

We are in southern Maine and are willing to travel a fair distance.

Thanks!

Update: We just adopted a beautiful pair of handicapped pigeons from a rescue in MA. Thanks to all who read our post.


----------

